# Bradley digital and cold smoking



## timlynne

I want to start smoking some cheese with my BDS.  My question is can I cold smoke with just the smoker on or should I have the oven on also and if so what temp should it be set at?  Thanks for any help


----------



## roller

I cold smoke my cheese at below 80*..I do not use any heat from the smoker just Todd`s AMAZAN smoker unit..smoke for around 2 1/2 hrs..


----------



## timlynne

Thanks for the help


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I have used just the smoke generator with cheese but now just use my AMZNPS. Keep the top vent full open


----------



## mrh

I got one of Todd's AMNPS and tried it in the Bradley yesterday for the first time. Did some cheddar, swiss and string cheese. It really did a nice job. But I had the cheddar and swiss melt through the rack a bit.  I was suprised that it was warm enough to do that. Maybe I smoked it too long as it was a bit over 3 hours.  The melted stuff looks a bit weird but it will probably taste good I hope.  String cheese looks awesome just a nice light brown color.

Mark


----------



## disco

I have smoked cheese in my Bradley with just the smoke generator but it can still get warm, particularly on a hot day. I froze a large sheet cake pan full of water and put it on the rack below the cheese and it kept the temperature nice and low. If you do a long smoke and want cold, you might want more than one ice tray.

However, I have just changed to an A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) and used it for the first time yesterday. I found I prefer the taste from the pellets smoker over the Bradley pucks. I can't wait to try it on cheese but will likely use some ice in the Bradley even using the AMNPS as it is getting warm around here.

Good luck with the cheese. Please post pictures of your smoking and the finished product!

Disco


----------



## jarhead

Cure for melt through the grates cheese.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=46


----------



## smokinhusker

Sounds like the temp got too warm in the smoker, even with no heat. You got great advice on using ice. I don't like to smoke cheese if my ambient temp is over 60 or so cause the smokers do warm up.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I dont use ice when smoking cheese in my Bradley, ice creates condensation that can make black rain which gets on the cheese. Crack the door open a tad. I smoke cheese all year.


----------



## s2k9k

Jarhead said:


> Cure for melt through the grates cheese.
> 
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=46



:yeahthat:

When I first got my Q-Matz I did a forced melt test, had 2 blocks on the rack and 2 blocks on the Matz. I had the temp up to 150* and the cheese on the racks was drooping through and the cheese on the Matz held it's shape just fine!
Just like NEPAS said, smoke cheese all year down here in hot Georgia!!!


----------



## dj mishima

I have yet to try out my q-matz in warm weather with my cheese.  I've done most of my cold smoking in the winter thus far.  I've heard it works well.  But it may not work so well for me as I would like to continue my cold smoke branding experiments...

Edit:  Oops, I forgot the original question.  I wouldn't try to smoke cheese in a heated smoker.


----------



## popcorn

Smoking Cheese is an art. 

Cheese melts at 100 +/- degrees. Do not hook up heater.  The smoker will produce more heat than 100 degrees.  Get an aluminum caterer's pan @ grocery store and fill w/ice.

place just above the smoking puck. place cheese on higer rack.  I like to get a large brick and cut in 1/4s.  You can smoke as much cheese as u wish.  Don't let them touch; and turn them to get equal coverage. u'll b surprised at the amount of ice needed.   Follow instructions in Bradley's web site.          

A cheaper and easier way to do it is to ck the smoke pistol on internet or big daddy's cold smoker. & follow directions.  Enjoy


----------



## s2k9k

PopCorn said:


> Smoking Cheese is an art.
> 
> Cheese melts at 100 +/- degrees. Do not hook up heater.  The smoker will produce more heat than 100 degrees.  Get an aluminum caterer's pan @ grocery store and fill w/ice.
> 
> place just above the smoking puck. place cheese on higer rack.  I like to get a large brick and cut in 1/4s.  You can smoke as much cheese as u wish.  Don't let them touch; and turn them to get equal coverage. u'll b surprised at the amount of ice needed.   Follow instructions in Bradley's web site.
> 
> *A cheaper and easier way to do it is to ck the smoke pistol on internet or big daddy's cold smoker. & follow directions.*  Enjoy



An even cheaper and easier way is with an AMNS or AMNPS from A-Maze-N Products:
http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Its not that hard to do.

Dont use ice. Smoke pistol sux.


----------



## popcorn

ok but they have aproduct that can be used in a card board box.  it is an option.


----------

